# EVENT: Detective Pikachu and the Eggstravaganza Case



## Majin Lu (Apr 17, 2019)

Easter is coming and there are reports of fifty-nine missing Pokémon! Detective Pikachu needs your help to solve this case!

These Pokémon are missing:





Rabbit and Egg Pokémon... Easter... are they related?

@Detective Pikachu is assigned to help us! We have time until *April 22 at 10pm UTC* to solve this case.


*Where to search?*

Search the missing Pokémon in the following sections:

*Konoha Theatre*
_Comic Book Theatre
Television
_
*New Leaf

Ohara Library

Akihabara Library
Akihabara TV Channel
Akihabara Gallery*
_My Hero Academia
Dragon Ball
Seven Deadly Sins
Black Clover
Hunter x Hunter

*Arcade*_

*What to search?*

There are sprites of one of these Pokémon in some posts:




*I found one, what do I do?*

*Do NOT tell* other members where you found it.
Create one thread in . It is a special section for contest entries that only you and the staff can see your thread.


> *Title title:* Detective Pikachu - Your Username


Post the quote(s) or the direct link(s) of the post(s) where you found the Pokémon.


_*Ryme City Policy Department*_ will award who helps with the following prizes:

*1 CC point:* find 5 ~ 14 Pokémon.
*1 month html usertitle: *find 15 ~ 34 Pokémon.
*2 months html usertitle:* find 35 ~ 49 Pokémon.
*3 months html usertitle:* find 50 ~ 59 Pokémon.


*Helping with clues:
*
A sketch? A good descripption? Any thing can help us to solve this case!
Create a banner, poem OR a drawing/sketch of *just one* of the missing Pokémon and post it in this thread. Tag me.
*Prize: *2 CC points


*Shiny Pokémon:*

There are _*9 shiny Pokémon*_ among them. If you find one, you will get the chance to roll a 9-faced dice two times. If you get the number of the _first Shiny Pokémon you found_, you will win _*Big Avatar for 2 months.*_


*Top Detectives*

Top 3 Detectives will win the following prizes (not their respective CC points) for one month:

*1st place: *Big Avatar
*2nd place: *Sparkles
*3rd place: *HTML Usertitle​

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Nataly (Apr 17, 2019)

Easter egg hunt, here I come


----------



## Detective Pikachu -- Clue 1 (Apr 17, 2019)

My friends went missing and I need your help. I can talk with Pokémon and Humans, so I may help you too.



My friend here gave us a clue: his trainer saw 12 Pokémon heading to the Arcade region... no more clues because he has a headache right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 17, 2019)

Meh, I was hoping for one of the prizes to be a date with Ryan Reynolds.


----------



## Sassy (Apr 17, 2019)

I am SO THERE>_<


----------



## Steven (Apr 17, 2019)

What about the Edens Zero section?

Trash like BB is involved but not EZ?


----------



## Detective Pikachu -- Clue 2 (Apr 17, 2019)

Please, Psyduck, at least tell us if you know how old the posts we must to search are...



Just a *no* or *yes*, please?!



One year ago old? Yes...?



...



edit: this one isnt:



Hydro Spiral said:


> It's actually pretty refreshing to see that characters will be able to perform roles based on the effects of their abilities, considering how basic Storm's combat is...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Apr 17, 2019)

The hunt begins


----------



## Nataly (Apr 17, 2019)

At least year old posts, I will be lucky to find one Pokémon


----------



## Soca (Apr 17, 2019)

awwwwwww shit here were go


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 17, 2019)

ah shit. here we go again


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Apr 17, 2019)

I'll catch all the Pokemen!


----------



## Kobe (Apr 17, 2019)

Gotta catch'em all.


----------



## Detective Pikachu -- Clue 3 (Apr 17, 2019)

_♪ *Shine* bright like a diamond
Shine bright like a diamond ♫_

Jigglypuff, my friend, I need clues...



Eh, no need to get mad.. er, you can continue to sing.



_♪ You didn’t even imagine about this *spoiler*
It’s too early to be surprised ♫_

Pika Pika...
​


----------



## Flame (Apr 18, 2019)

Oouu time to get serious


----------



## Bonly (Apr 18, 2019)

I'm a simple man. I see Pokemon and I'll click the link. I shall find them all just as I have caught them all


----------



## Chloe (Apr 18, 2019)

what is this and can i play


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 18, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> *Konoha Theatre*
> _Comic Book Theatre
> Television
> _
> ...


the bold text is kind of conflicting ngl


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 18, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> What about the Edens Zero section?
> 
> Trash like BB is involved but not EZ?


Unfortunately that section has only 2 pages (threads created). It is why there is no Pokémon there.



Trinity said:


> the bold text is kind of conflicting ngl


Conflicting?

Bold are the main section, while only italic sections are sub-forums with missing pokémon.


----------



## Detective Pikachu (Apr 18, 2019)

Mime, how many Pokémon did you feel here in Theatre and its sub-sestions? And where?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Majin Lu -- Clue 4 (Apr 18, 2019)

Detective Pikachu said:


> Mime, how many Pokémon did you feel here in Theatre and its sub-sestions? And where?




Wow, Tim, Mime is saying the is 21 Pokémon in Konoha Theatre and its sub-setions.


*Spoiler*: __ 



... and one of them is a shiny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kobe (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Detective Pikachu -- Clue 5 (Apr 18, 2019)

I just received these:



+



It looks it will head us to some thread...​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 18, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> Conflicting?
> 
> Bold are the main section, while only italic sections are sub-forums with missing pokémon.


that's easy to decipher and rationalize when looking at the layout so i was wondering why it was stylized  at all tbh 

but i geddit now, that's just an interesting way to use italic to emphasize significance


----------



## James Bond (Apr 18, 2019)

The line said 12 pokemon were spotted heading into the arcade but there is pokemon in each of the bold sections and the clues might actually be for one of them instead of the arcade section?


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 18, 2019)

James Bond said:


> The line said 12 pokemon were spotted heading into the arcade but there is pokemon in each of the bold sections and the clues might actually be for one of them instead of the arcade section?


There are Pokémon in all the mentioned sections and sub-sections. It is just italic means sub-sections and they also have Pokémon. New Leaf and OL have Pokémon, their subsections haven't. 

While Konoha Theatre and both of its sub sections have Pokémon too, for example.

There are 59 Pokémon total. 50 normal, 9 are shiny. 

12 Pokémon are in the Arcade while 21 in Konoha Theatre and its subsections.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> Easter is coming and there are reports of fifty-nine missing Pokémon! Detective Pikachu needs your help to solve this case!
> 
> These Pokémon are missing:
> 
> ...


This is why I love NF. You guys put effort into fun stuff just for the forums 


Also in b4 I get nothing and found contest too late


----------



## Kira Yagami (Apr 19, 2019)

This is way harder than i expected


----------



## Detective Pikachu -- Clue 6 (Apr 19, 2019)

Kira Yagami said:


> This is way harder than i expected






Konoha Theatre and its sub sections Comic Book Theatre and Television: 21 Pokémon
New Leaf 5 Pokémon
Ohara Library: 5 Pokémon
Akihabara Library: 2 Pokémon
Akihabara TV Channel: 3 Pokémon
Akihabara Gallery [My Hero Academia: 3 Pokémon; Dragon Ball: 3 Pokémon; Seven Deadly Sins: 1 Pokémon; Black Clover: 2 Pokémon; Hunter x Hunter: 2 Pokémon]
Arcade: 12 Pokémon


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 19, 2019)

Detective Pikachu said:


> Konoha Theatre and its sub sections Comic Book Theatre and Television: 21 Pokémon
> New Leaf 5 Pokémon
> Ohara Library: 5 Pokémon
> Akihabara Library: 2 Pokémon
> ...



IT IS STILL HARD YOU ADORABLE POCKET MONSTER!........


----------



## James Bond (Apr 19, 2019)

@Majin Lu What is the correct way to submit a clue here exactly? Do I just drop the gif I have made and tag you or do I need to DM you it so it's @Detective Pikachu who posts it?


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 19, 2019)

James Bond said:


> @Majin Lu What is the correct way to submit a clue here exactly? Do I just drop the gif I have made and tag you or do I need to DM you it so it's @Detective Pikachu who posts it?


Post it here and tag me.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 19, 2019)

@Majin Lu


----------



## DeVision (Apr 19, 2019)

Is only one pokemon per thread or could there be more in one thread?


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 19, 2019)

James Bond said:


> @Majin Lu


It needs to be of one of the missing Pokémon:



> *Helping with clues:*
> 
> A sketch? A good descripption? Any thing can help us to solve this case!
> Create a banner, poem OR a drawing/sketch of *just one* of the missing Pokémon and post it in this thread. Tag me.
> *Prize: *2 CC points


After that, I'm going to give an easier clue about where one of that pokémon you created something about is.


----------



## Detective Pikachu (Apr 19, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Is only one pokemon per thread or could there be more in one thread?


One per thread. (edit: there is a thread in the Theatre with 2 pokémon)


----------



## James Bond (Apr 19, 2019)

Detective Pikachu said:


> One per thread.


100% sure about that?


----------



## DeVision (Apr 19, 2019)

James Bond said:


> 100% sure about that?



You found more in one thread?


----------



## James Bond (Apr 19, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You found more in one thread?


Just wanting to make sure, if it's only one per thread then once you find one you can cross that off the list to check.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 19, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Is only one pokemon per thread or could there be more in one thread?





James Bond said:


> 100% sure about that?


 true, there is a thread with 2 pokémon in the Theatre. It was meant to have just one. Sorry.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 19, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> true, there is a thread with 2 pokémon in the Theatre. It was meant to have just one. Sorry.



You won't be so good to tell us which thread? Kappa



James Bond said:


> Just wanting to make sure, if it's only one per thread then once you find one you can cross that off the list to check.



That was my plan.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 19, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You won't be so good to tell us which thread? Kappa


Something like...


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 19, 2019)

Detective Pikachu said:


> _♪ *Shine* bright like a diamond
> Shine bright like a diamond ♫_
> 
> Jigglypuff, my friend, I need clues...
> ...


Shine + spoiler... Shiny Pokémon is under spoiler tag.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 19, 2019)

mrw I haven't been checking spoiler tags


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> Shine + spoiler... Shiny Pokémon is under spoiler tag.


I got it.......

this must mean......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko -- poutanko's drawing (Apr 20, 2019)

@Majin Lu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu -- Clue 7 (Apr 20, 2019)

poutanko said:


> @Majin Lu


Oh, a clue about *Azumarill*... after seeing this picture, someone told me there is one here:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fëanáro -- Takaya's drawing (Apr 20, 2019)

@Majin Lu 
Missing? Or just hiding?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu -- Clue 8 (Apr 20, 2019)

Takaya said:


> @Majin Lu
> Missing? Or just hiding?


Humm... A shy Chansey was spotted:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## James Bond (Apr 20, 2019)

I'm not looking to ask who's winning but is there a lot of people actively engaging in this contest?


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 20, 2019)

Detective Pikachu said:


> Please, Psyduck, at least tell us if you know how old the posts we must to search are...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm the worst host and I messed with this one:



Hydro Spiral said:


> It's actually pretty refreshing to see that characters will be able to perform roles based on the effects of their abilities, considering how basic Storm's combat is...
> 
> [LINKHL]416230[/LINKHL]



It is from 2017. I'm adding this to all threads posted in Entries & Misc already.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 20, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> I'm the worst host and I messed with this one:
> 
> 
> 
> It is from 2017. I'm adding this to all threads posted in Entries & Misc already.



No you're not.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 20, 2019)

James Bond said:


> I'm not looking to ask who's winning but is there a lot of people *actively engaging* in this contest?


There isn't.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 20, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> There isn't.



I'm trying 

I'm just not good with riddles


----------



## James Bond (Apr 20, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> There isn't.


I've been too busy hunting to sit and try to write out clues

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond -- James Bond's drawing (Apr 21, 2019)

Something like this @Majin Lu ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu -- Clue 9 (Apr 21, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Something like this @Majin Lu ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Apr 21, 2019)

If I could just find 6 more I'll be happy


----------



## DeVision (Apr 21, 2019)

James Bond said:


> If I could just find 6 more I'll be happy



What are you aiming for? Any shiny's yet?


----------



## James Bond (Apr 21, 2019)

DeVision said:


> What are you aiming for? Any shiny's yet?


Found 3 shinys so far and a total of 44 pokemon.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 21, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Found 3 shinys so far and a total of 44 pokemon.



How the hell is that even possible. XD


----------



## James Bond (Apr 21, 2019)

DeVision said:


> How the hell is that even possible. XD


A bit of spare time and the right magnifying glass.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 21, 2019)

Detective Pikachu said:


> I just received these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tbh, I'm surprised no one found this one thread yet.


----------



## poutanko (Apr 21, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Found 3 shinys so far and a total of 44 pokemon.


How did you do it?


----------



## James Bond (Apr 21, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> Tbh, I'm surprised no one found this one thread yet.


You can't write that and not throw in another clue 



poutanko said:


> How did you do it?


You have to think like a Pikachu, get inside the crafty little buggers head.


----------



## Nataly (Apr 21, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Found 3 shinys so far and a total of 44 pokemon.


You are definitely getting the first place


----------



## DeVision (Apr 21, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> Tbh, I'm surprised no one found this one thread yet.



Is it that easy to understand?


----------



## Nataly (Apr 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nataly -- Nataly's Banner (Apr 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Majin Lu -- Clue 10 (Apr 21, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Is it that easy to understand?


I guess it is. What is happening in the first pic?

What is the pokemon's name (second pic)?


It is just one clue per member. Since I gave a clue about an Azumarill already, I'm going to give one about Blissey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Apr 22, 2019)

I still don't get what those two pictures are meant to be leading to, it is probably obvious but I just am not finding it.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 22, 2019)

James Bond said:


> I still don't get what those two pictures are meant to be leading to, it is probably obvious but I just am not finding it.


Those pictures + this one 

is someone caught the clue, can talk about it here.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 22, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> Those pictures + this one
> 
> is someone caught the clue, can talk about it here.





EDIT: I'm just stupid. 
Battle + greninja + Majin Lu


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 22, 2019)

DeVision said:


> EDIT: I'm just stupid.
> Battle + greninja + Majin Lu


First pic was a fight.
Second pic was a pokémon. What is its name and what does its name remember you about?
3rd pic is my current avatar. I edited it for one reason. Also, I post in that thread a lot...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 22, 2019)

*off to stalk Majin Lu's profile page*


----------



## James Bond (Apr 22, 2019)

I found it, I can die now.


----------



## Detective Pikachu (Apr 22, 2019)

DeVision said:


> *off to stalk Majin Lu's profile page*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yagami (Apr 22, 2019)

Ive already given up 
Found 1 shiny at least so im happy about that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Apr 22, 2019)

What's funny is I visit that thread quite frequently, but I haven't put two things together until the last clue


----------



## James Bond (Apr 22, 2019)

​
@Majin Lu This was fun, I think I have found all I am going to before it finishes tonight but just wanted to make a little something since you always put so much effort into these contests and for the people that take part it really makes the difference.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nataly (Apr 22, 2019)

That is a very nice looking banner


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

I couldn't find anything


----------



## Nataly (Apr 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I couldn't find anything


These hints are very helpful. I have found pokemon following these clues:



Majin Lu said:


> Oh, a clue about *Azumarill*... after seeing this picture, someone told me there is one here:





Majin Lu said:


> Humm... A shy Chansey was spotted:





Majin Lu said:


> Those pictures + this one
> 
> is someone caught the clue, can talk about it here.





Majin Lu said:


> First pic was a fight.
> Second pic was a pokémon. What is its name and what does its name remember you about?
> 3rd pic is my current avatar. I edited it for one reason. Also, I post in that thread a lot...


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 22, 2019)

James Bond said:


> ​
> @Majin Lu This was fun, I think I have found all I am going to before it finishes tonight but just wanted to make a little something since you always put so much effort into these contests and for the people that take part it really makes the difference.


Thank you!


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 22, 2019)

I'm also revealing this one because it is from 2017:



KidTony said:


> it doesnt work like that bruh, there are serious restrictions on clones if you want them to be autonomous. Listen to hanzo breh, hes a ninja he knows about clones.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 22, 2019)

This game made me feel both stupid and lazy! Ban @Majin Lu !





It was fun, Lu.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

Nataly said:


> These hints are very helpful. I have found pokemon following these clues:



For smart people yes but for slow people like me  it was hard


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> For smart people yes but for slow people like me  it was hard


For some Nataly showed you, you will need the pokédex.

And there are these clues too:




Majin Lu said:


> I guess it is. What is happening in the first pic?
> 
> What is the pokemon's name (second pic)?
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 22, 2019)

Nice event! Satisfied with my haul, though having a headache now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 22, 2019)

You all still have 5 hours to search. Good luck and thanks for participating.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 22, 2019)

@Majin Lu trying to lure back in with a freebie, I see through your tricks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> For some Nataly showed you, you will need the pokédex.
> 
> And there are these clues too:


Thanks 

I'm just terrible but this was legit fun 

I'll do better next time


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 22, 2019)

wow the deadline is quite short imo 

well thanks for the event Majin even though I havent start finding yet


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 22, 2019)

Thank you! Event is over. 

I'm going to reveal the winners and give your prizes soon.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 22, 2019)

Will we get a list of the threads they were in?


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 22, 2019)

*Clues (+2 CC points):*

@poutanko 
@Takaya 
@James Bond 
@Nataly

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Majin Lu -- Searching (Apr 22, 2019)

*Searching:*


+1 CC Point:
@poutanko (7 Pokémon)
@Nataly (7 Pokémon)


1 Month HTML Usertitle
@Mysticreader (28 Pokémon)
@DeVision (16 Pokémon)


3 Months HTML Usertile
@James Bond (51 Pokémon)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Majin Lu -- Top Detectives (Apr 22, 2019)

*Top Detectives*

Top 3 Detectives won the following prizes (not their respective CC points) for one month:

*1st place:* Big Avatar @James Bond 
*2nd place:* Sparkles @Mysticreader 
*3rd place:* HTML Usertitle @DeVision 

@Mysticreader you can choose one of these sparkles:

*Regular Sparkles*: 
*Golden Sparkles*: 
*Rainbow Sparkles*: 
*Blue Sparkles*: 

*Fire Sparkles*: 
*Lightning Sparkles*: 
*Smoke Sparkles*: 
*Heart Sparkles*: 

*Fireworks Sparkles*: 
*Butterfly Sparkles*: 


@DeVision you will get 2 months HTML usertitle (Top Detective + Searching)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 22, 2019)

*Shiny Pokémon - Rolling Dices*

1 - Blissey
2 - Chansey
3 - Exeggcute
4 - Lopunny
5 - Blissey
6 - Chansey
7 - Exeggcute
8 - Lopunny
9 - Ditto

This is going to work this way:


You first post and tag me. After that, go to the _*Throw Dice*_ option (Bottom right, "More Options" -> Throw Dice).
Change the second line/box to *9*.
You can throw the dice twice.
If you get your pokémon or a Ditto, you will win *Big Avatar for 2 months*.

@DeVision Lopunny
@Mysticreader Chansey
@Kira Yagami Blissey
@James Bond Exeggcute

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu -- Where they are (Apr 22, 2019)

*Shiny Pokémon*










*Konoha Theatre*





















*New Leaf*





*Ohara Library*





*Akihabara District*













*Arcade*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 22, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Will we get a list of the threads they were in?


Check post above.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Apr 23, 2019)

@Majin Lu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 23, 2019)

The prizes have to be used right now or can we convert them to points? @Majin Lu


----------



## DeVision (Apr 23, 2019)

@Majin Lu 
Now I'm rolling for big ava.
4, 8 or 9. Bring me luck.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 23, 2019)

wow Im such a shit pokemon master


worse than Ash


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 23, 2019)

James Bond said:


> @Majin Lu





DeVision said:


> @Majin Lu
> Now I'm rolling for big ava.
> 4, 8 or 9. Bring me luck.


You both won big avatar for 2 months. If you have it already, it is going to be an extention.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 23, 2019)

DeVision said:


> The prizes have to be used right now or can we convert them to points? @Majin Lu


You can't convert them to points. And they are working already. If you dont wish one, you can give it to another member.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 23, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> You can't convert them to points. And they are working already. If you dont wish one, you can give it to another member.



I want it. I was just trying to save as much as possible to use it for a longer time. XD
Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 23, 2019)

@Majin Lu 

2, 6 or 9! Go Chansey, I choose you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## James Bond (Apr 23, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> @Majin Lu
> 
> 2, 6 or 9! Go Chansey, I choose you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 23, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> @Majin Lu
> 
> 2, 6 or 9! Go Chansey, I choose you!


Congrats.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 23, 2019)

I guess I'm fated to be with Chansey . Oh well, it's cute anyways


----------



## Kira Yagami (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Kira Yagami (Apr 23, 2019)




----------

